# Vitec Group acquires Syrp



## LDS (Jan 29, 2019)

Vitec (the company now behind Manfrotto/Gizto/Lowepro/etc.) acquired Syrp, the New Zealand company making camera motion control and sliders. Vitec also announced that Syrp’s New Zealand facility will become “Vitec’s R&D center of excellence for mechatronic and motion control products”.

Not bad for a company "kickstarted" a few years ago.


----------



## jayphotoworks (Jan 29, 2019)

LDS said:


> Vitec (the company now behind Manfrotto/Gizto/Lowepro/etc.) acquired Syrp, the New Zealand company making camera motion control and sliders. Vitec also announced that Syrp’s New Zealand facility will become “Vitec’s R&D center of excellence for mechatronic and motion control products”.
> 
> Not bad for a company "kickstarted" a few years ago.



I saw the news recently too. I bought Syrp's first linear slider off an original backer a few years back on the local classifieds. I enjoyed shooting with it so much I later picked up all of their other pieces and had a nice 3 axis moco kit which also fit in a small backpack. The pieces can operate independently from each other and also double as a turntable, etc. I later added their 6ft magic carpet slider. Apparently they will continue to operate under Syrp. Looking for an excuse to upgrade to their v2 system which now can be keyframed. More "gas" at work...


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jan 30, 2019)

I've admired their gear for a while now although I haven't purchased any. Top of my list for motion control time lapse gear. I'm inspired by the footage you can get with this type of equipment but haven't gotten around to trying it myself. Sounds like a good thing if Vitec supports their existing customers.


----------

